
Show HN: Radiant – An AI Radio Presenter - aaronoleary
https://apps.apple.com/ie/app/radiant/id1476163061?ref=producthunt
======
aaronoleary
Radiant is a radio service which uses deep Spotify integration coupled with
Google's WaveNet speech synthesis engine to create an artificial radio host
called Rad who will play the soundtrack to your day. Rad pulls biographical
information for the artist you're currently listening to but might not know
too well and will tell you a little about them after the song has ended. On
the hour Rad fetches the local news and weather and will read that to you too.
Rad also builds an understanding of where home and work are based on patterns
and will let you know what your commute looks like and of course, the music;
beyond just telling you who the previous song was by and who is next, Rad
creates a dynamic and infinite stream of music you'll love based on what you
love using your tastes, acoustic attributes and collaborative filtering and if
you're looking for something specific, you can ask Rad to play you one of your
playlists. Basically thanks to Rad, Radiant turns Spotify into the ultimate
lean back listening experience. We'll be expanding Radiant to have more
presets with new presenters, different musical genres and activities (Study
classical, Metal to run too etc) in future so get it now to keep up to date
with the latest!

------
g105b
let ai = Math.random

~~~
patrickjquinn
Actually no.

So we're doing a couple of things that strictly speaking are AI. Firstly the
speech synth is powered by Google's Deep Mind which is obviously AI, but there
is also a bayesian classifier which is looking at a set of variables and then
using those to classify and select which acoustic properties it will apply to
request a set of songs might be correct for the current context. As you like
or dislike music it will alter the weightings used.

In order to do discovery we're also making use of collaborative filtering to
get a sense of what artists you'd like based on how your profile sits against
the super set of all similar users.

It might not be the worlds most complex AI but this application does make use
of it. While there is plenty of recursion, not a single math.random is used
anywhere.

